
New Huawei phone has a 5x optical zoom, thanks to a periscope lens - Ultramanoid
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/new-huawei-phone-has-a-5x-optical-zoom-thanks-to-a-periscope-lens/
======
Ultramanoid
Placing the lenses horizontally internally and using a mirror seems so obvious
a solution after reading about it, one has to wonder why it's never been done
before.

